# Why Ungoliath...why?



## RangerStryder (Jan 6, 2009)

We know that she is a wayward spirit consort to Morgoth. Even a powerful valar is afraid of her for she will consume anything. After she was "ran-after" and hid in Ered Gorgoroth, there she mate and spawn......then she died ....probably/maybe because she is sooo hungry she eat herself.

Now, now...how can that be when the whole Beleriand is her for the taking (the whole Middle Earth as her kitchen.)....a huge monster that even a valar is afraid of.

Any comments, theories, answers???


----------



## Aisteru (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not positive what your question is. Are you wondering how is it that she was driven into hiding? Or how is it she could die out of hunger if she could eat anything? Please clarify because it seems like an interesting topic.


----------



## RangerStryder (Jan 7, 2009)

The 2nd one.

Why she needs to die in her own hands when there tons to eat in Middle Earth at that time of the 1st age.
(ex: her own kids and mates, Orcs - Morgoths spies roaming Beleriand, animals they are bountiful...thanx Yavanna, Elves - several types: Green Elves or Grey Elves or Noldor - plenty at that time, Dwarves in the east Beleriand, Men scattered all around.)


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 7, 2009)

The dispersion of Morgoth's _inherent power into Arda_ (Morgoth's Ring) entails that he was _physically bound to Arda_ through an ultimately futile expenditure of his own _inherent being_ into _Imbar_. The manifestation of his being was physically confined to the world and thus he was capable of being killed by Ungoliant so I would purport that he was afraid of the loss of form (and thus a Val*a *being afraid) and not the _Valar_ (the Great Powers of Arda) as they existed in Arda as _raiments_ or _physical projections of their spirits_. Ungoliant couldn't consume them at all. 

As for why she didn't consume Arda. She was constantly ravenous; a fast food junkie who can't kick the habit. Her primary function was to consume and in this sense she is similar to Morgoth as both would achieve _complete nihilism_ - the destruction of Arda. This the Valar (and Ilúvatar) would never allow and neither would Melkor (his power being inherently dispersed into consumable _erma_). It would make sense that she would consume herself as her hunger was likely insatiable. Self-destruction being the only solution. Perhaps dear old Ungoliant committed suicide!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## RangerStryder (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I found the answer on why Ungoliath eats herself. 

3 books helps to enlighten me tonight. A bestiary by David Day-Spiders, OfMEfd by Greg Harvey, Morgoth's Ring by JRR Tolkien.




> Morgoth's Ring; Of the thieves Quarrel, no.20 pg297
> But Ungoliath went into Beleriand, and there dwelt for a time beneath the Ered Gorgoroth. But when she healed her hurts as best as she could, and had spawned there a foul brood, she passed away. For there were other evil creatures in spider-form that had dwelt there since the days of the delving of Angband; and when she mated with them and devoured them. It is said that she ended long ago, when in her uttermost famine she devoured herself at last.


 


> Morgoth's Ring; Comments, no20 pg299
> But it said that there that she "returned into the south of the world, where she abides yet for all the Eldar have heard."


 


> Bestiary; Spiders pg220
> In time she travelled beyond Beleriand to the south lands, pursuing whatever she could consume, for her gluttony was a fearful thing, and it is said that in her ravening hunger she finally consumed herself in the desert of the souths.


----------

